# What writing magazines do you read?



## Dwarven Gold (Jun 4, 2011)

Do you read any writing magazines?  I used to subscribe to Writer's Digest and The Writer.  Now I only get The Writer.

What are some others?


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jun 6, 2011)

I get and read _The Bulletin_, which is the SFWA's periodical.


----------



## JCFarnham (Aug 27, 2011)

Might be digging up dead threads ... but I tend to buy a publication simply entitled "Writing" which we get here in the UK. It's articles are suprising inciteful consider I tend to get bored by the same old advice on writing over and over in a different order


----------



## Chilari (Aug 27, 2011)

JCFarnham: is there a website for that? I tried Google, but predictably it came up with sites about writing for magazines, generic discussions about magazines about writing, and whatnot, but not the actual magazine.


----------



## JCFarnham (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't know.. I tend to pick it up at the news agents on the off chance the have it rather than subscribe, which is good because I'm not a loyal magazine reader haha.

Tell you what though, I'll see if I can find a publisher, or the very least the editors name or something that you can tag onto your searchs. If you happen to see it in a shop, the Sept issue is the writing magazine with the Author of the Gruffalo on the cover haha


----------

